# Winter Day at Spring Grove Cemetery and Arboretum



## Ted Adams (Jan 18, 2015)

Winter Day at Spring Grove Cemetery and Arboretum


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Ted. 
Looks a very pleasant an peaceful place. Very nice shot. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 19, 2015)

Cemeteries, especially old ones, are one of my favourite locations to photograph.


----------



## Ted Adams (Jan 20, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ted.
> Looks a very pleasant an peaceful place. Very nice shot.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Graham,

Thanks, Ted


----------

